# Evil Chipmunks... ok to kill?



## Sagan

Anyone know if it's legal to shoot chipmunks with a high power pellet rifle in Cobb County?  My wife is blaming them for eating the garden and has tasked me with "defending the food".  Now, normally, I'm willing to shoot and eat just about anything, but this will be the first time I've had to shoot an animal to eat a vegetable .

Thanks for any insight into any possible issues.


----------



## SneekEE

i would think you have a right to defend your property from pests. It isnt illegal to put out rat traps in the house, dont see much difference in a rat and a chipmonk.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

Got one bothering my garden,  just can't seem to see it when I have my pellet gun handy.

Good luck


----------



## lowlight223

If you don't tell what happened to the chipmonk, then no one will ask or know! ......Just say'n!...... (black op)


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

They are tearing up my house.  Can not seem to get a shot on them.  Any other way to get rid of them


----------



## tullisfireball

Had an exterminator tell me it was illegal to shoot them. He knew I wasn't going to hire him so I know he didn't tell me that to try to get a job...


----------



## tullisfireball

I hate to suggest this but, 




GET A HUNGRY CAT


----------



## ABAChunter

there is another option. get a bucket. fill it half up with water. then but a layer of sunflower seeds on top so they float and you cant see the water. put it on a slope so they can see the sunflower seeds. the chipmunks will jump in not knowing there is water.


----------



## Boar Hog

I used to have the same problem, I was told that chipmunks are considered squirrels ,so you must be licensed and "hunt" them during squirrel season. Did i say I (used) to have this problem?Try gopher smokers, I bought mine at the Home Depot.


----------



## Washington95

Local animal control told lady trapping/drowning them that they were federally protected.

Sort of like other problems we encounter; don't talk much, just act.


----------



## Coastie

Chipmunks are neither classified as a game animal or a pest in the DNR regulations, you could check with the local DNR Ranger for clarification on that if you wish. The only legal problem you may encounter if you shoot them with your pellet gun would be any Cobb county laws or HOA restrictions on using it in your neighborhood. I kind of doubt that Chipmunks are at fault for your garden predation problems, I may be wrong in that but more likely the damage is being caused by Rabbits or possibly even rats. Large snap traps with a mixture of peanut butter and oatmeal as bait should work for them if you cannot shoot them for whatever reason.


----------



## Coastie

Washington95 said:


> Local animal control told lady trapping/drowning them that they were federally protected.
> 
> Sort of like other problems we encounter; don't talk much, just act.



That is not correct, they are NOT protected either federally or by the state of Georgia. Many people employed by various animal shelters and even some animal control types will tell you anything to 'save the wildlife'.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Try putting out blood meal around the plants affected!


----------



## allenww

I am with Shakey, but if you are getting that much damage, my vote is rabbits.


----------



## Sagan

ok... so, if they are chipmunks, keep my mouth shut and solve the problem.  On the chance that they are rabbits, getting inside the chicken wire, are they protected?  And if so, by who, and for love of God, WHY?


----------



## MX5HIGH

Chipmunks getting into wifes birdfeeder.  Go to Lowes get snap traps ($4.99).  Load with peanut butter and the bird seed the varmint was after in the first place.  Go out next day and empty trap of catch and reload.  6 in the last two weeks + 2  mice.


----------



## Son

I know this, chipmunks chewed up a couple nice stands I was using in Bulloch Co. Al, back in the 1980's. Caught em in the act. Guess they were getting some bedding material.


----------



## sportsman94

you can also fill a bucket halfway with water, then put a flat, thin stick baited with peanut butter halfway in, when they get to far on the stick it falls and they drown


----------



## Coastie

Sagan said:


> ok... so, if they are chipmunks, keep my mouth shut and solve the problem.  On the chance that they are rabbits, getting inside the chicken wire, are they protected?  And if so, by who, and for love of God, WHY?



Rabbits are a game animal and there are a lot of people that love to hunt them not to mention they taste mighty good.


----------



## Sagan

Coastie said:


> Rabbits are a game animal and there are a lot of people that love to hunt them not to mention they taste mighty good.



Game animals shouldn't prance around in my yard.What about this idea... If a game animal lets me get close enough to kill it with a .177 pellet gun, it is probably rabid, and I'd be doing it a favor.  Think I could convince the game warden of that?


----------



## deadend

It is hard to get rid of them.  My 2 cats kill at least 4 a week around my place and I swear the population is increasing.


----------



## Nicodemus

Sagan said:


> Game animals shouldn't prance around in my yard.What about this idea... If a game animal lets me get close enough to kill it with a .177 pellet gun, it is probably rabid, and I'd be doing it a favor.  Think I could convince the game warden of that?



Nope.


----------



## tullisfireball

Put up a hawk nesting box and let them have a chipmunk buffet!


----------



## crackerdave

Coastie said:


> Chipmunks are neither classified as a game animal or a pest in the DNR regulations, you could check with the local DNR Ranger for clarification on that if you wish. The only legal problem you may encounter if you shoot them with your pellet gun would be any Cobb county laws or HOA restrictions on using it in your neighborhood. I kind of doubt that Chipmunks are at fault for your garden predation problems, I may be wrong in that but more likely the damage is being caused by Rabbits or possibly even rats. Large snap traps with a mixture of peanut butter and oatmeal as bait should work for them if you cannot shoot them for whatever reason.


Good post!




Sagan said:


> Game animals shouldn't prance around in my yard





Sagan said:


> .What about this idea... If a game animal lets me get close enough to kill it with a .177 pellet gun, it is probably rabid, and I'd be doing it a favor.  Think I could convince the game warden of that?


 Hate ta _tell _ ya this,but they've been prancin' around there since _way_ before it was ever "your" yard, and will most likely still be prancin' there long after it ain't "your" yard any more.


----------



## Resica

Legal Status
Chipmunks are not protected by federal law, but state and local regulations may apply. Most states allow landowners or tenants to take chipmunks when they are causing or about to cause damage. Some states, (for example, Georgia, North Carolina and Arkansas) require a permit to kill nongame animals. Other states are currently developing laws to protect all nongame species. Consult your local conservation agency or USDA-APHIS-ADC personnel for the legal status of chipmunks in your state.



Found it online.


----------



## mwood1985

i lived a mile from the marietta Square...we used to shoot tree rats with bbguns all the time when i was younger..IE yesterday...and ive shot a couple coyotes and a deer during the season with the bows too. go for it man


----------



## crackerdave

You won't put much of a dent in the chipmunk population with a pellet gun,unless you are a world-class marksman.

Prolly put more pellet holes in th' neighbor's windows,than you will in Chip and Dale!


----------



## Sagan

crackerdave said:


> You won't put much of a dent in the chipmunk population with a pellet gun,unless you are a world-class marksman.
> 
> Prolly put more pellet holes in th' neighbor's windows,than you will in Chip and Dale!



hah... not likely, only shooting them (er.. i mean to say only thinking about shooting them) in the garden.  It's only about 10 yards from my deck.  Sort of like a really, really big tree stand, with a BBQ pit and chase lounger.  Worst that I would do, if I were to miss, would be to kill a squash plant.


----------



## crackerdave

Sagan said:


> hah... not likely, only shooting them (er.. i mean to say only thinking about shooting them) in the garden.  It's only about 10 yards from my deck.  Sort of like a really, really big tree stand, with a BBQ pit and chase lounger.  Worst that I would do, if I were to miss, would be to kill a squash plant.



Sounds like _fun!_

Holler if ya need reinforcements!


----------



## KingTiger

The 'monks have dug about 50 holes around my house. I'll put some of the rat bait bars down the holes & then repeat in two weeks. That knocks 'em out for a couple of months & then I have to repeat the process. Most of them die down in the burrow, I've only found a couple of carcasses on top of the ground after many years of this practice. My dog stays in the house so that's not an issue.


----------



## Sagan

KingTiger said:


> The 'monks have dug about 50 holes around my house. I'll put some of the rat bait bars down the holes & then repeat in two weeks. That knocks 'em out for a couple of months & then I have to repeat the process. Most of them die down in the burrow, I've only found a couple of carcasses on top of the ground after many years of this practice. My dog stays in the house so that's not an issue.



I might have to give that a try too.  A website I read said they won't eat the rat bait, but they were trying to sell their own electrified trap.  Any particular rat bait that you use?


----------



## sewer hog

Set you out a few small live traps with sunflower seeds, just be sure you use rubber gloves to not get your scent on the bait, this should help get rid of them, you can kill chipmunks but only in a humane way(no drowning) a peelet rifle would get the job done. You would have to worry about your local hoa if you have one other than that you should be legal, or you could get bait boxes that are lockable, this way the poison has less of a chance to harm non target animals, coat the poison blocks with peanut butter to help draw them in, most the poison that is offered to the public is multy dose and not single dose, so you would need something to help hold and keeping them coming back to the bait if you choose to go that route. The live cages will give you an idea of the population as you catch them.


----------



## Coastie

sewer hog said:


> Set you out a few small live traps with sunflower seeds, just be sure you use rubber gloves to not get your scent on the bait, this should help get rid of them, you can kill chipmunks but only in a humane way(no drowning) a peelet rifle would get the job done. You would have to worry about your local hoa if you have one other than that you should be legal, or you could get bait boxes that are lockable, this way the poison has less of a chance to harm non target animals, coat the poison blocks with peanut butter to help draw them in, most the poison that is offered to the public is multy dose and not single dose, so you would need something to help hold and keeping them coming back to the bait if you choose to go that route. The live cages will give you an idea of the population as you catch them.



The problem with poisons is that the carcass of the target animal becomes a source of the poison which other critters pick up. Dogs, cats, birds etc., will become colateral damage in many cases. A farmer in MO. was prosecuted by the USFWS and fined a bunch a couple of years ago because poison he had put out for coyotes ended up killing some Eagles. Poison may have its uses but you must be very careful using it.


----------



## sewer hog

No doubt, you have to be smart about it, alot of the poison that are available to consumers is multi dose feedings, and I put in a few phone calls to bell labs who make contrac blox and commercial poison for pest control companies and they told me that the poison once ingested will metabolize within the animal and that there is no risk of secondary poisoning, however if your runnning a buisness or have animals yourself, i don't think that I would put it to the test. Live traps , alot less risk.


----------



## Sagan

Ok.. 33 replies.  I never knew that people hated these things so much.  Glad to see that I am not alone   (also read: misery loves company).


----------



## crackerdave

As a small farmer,I feel the same way about deer as you do about chipmunks. Dang varmints!


----------



## Wesbird2

I live in Cobb and I have a pellet rifle and I have chipmunks
Don't ask, don't tell  just do


----------



## bighonkinjeep

If you relocate a fairly large eastern king snake or black rat snake into one of the burrows the population will drop quickly and dramatically.
I know you probably wanted to do it yourself but by doing this you're enlisting the aid of an expert. There aren't too many creatures with more chipmunk removal experience than those 2.


----------



## Sagan

bighonkinjeep said:


> If you relocate a fairly large eastern king snake or black rat snake into one of the burrows the population will drop quickly and dramatically.
> I know you probably wanted to do it yourself but by doing this you're enlisting the aid of an expert. There aren't too many creatures with more chipmunk removal experience than those 2.



That might work a little too well.  Pretty sure that would run my wife out of the house as well. ts ain't worth a divorce settlement.


----------



## dawg2

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> They are tearing up my house.  Can not seem to get a shot on them.  Any other way to get rid of them



Get a GOOD FEMALE OUTDOOR cat.  I cauight a feral kitten, tamed it, and it is a chipmunk killing machine.  They were digging all around our barn.  Everybody thinks they are "cute & cuddly" but when they undermine a house foundation ( I have seen this firsthand at a residence) they lose their cuddly factor real quick.  They can cause walls to shift, foundations to crack and flood your crawlspace.


----------



## catalpa

You Tube (squirrel catapult) Have some fun.


----------



## hoghunter102

i dont see a problem in getting rid of a pest but i thank you nees a more powerfull weapon i'd say a 270 win would do the trick if you and got one i"LL sell it to ya for 230 lol


----------



## Fishin & Hunting

I found out how to get rid of my garden chipmunk.  It worked for me.

Them ground bees moved in and took over some of his holes.  Now picking ripe vegies is exciting.


----------



## Sagan

Fishin & Hunting said:


> I found out how to get rid of my garden chipmunk.  It worked for me.
> 
> Them ground bees moved in and took over some of his holes.  Now picking ripe vegies is exciting.



Hmm.. that cure may be worse than the disease.


----------



## ArmyTaco

Tnt


----------



## bighonkinjeep

If you relocate a fairly large eastern king snake or black rat snake into one of the burrows the population will drop quickly and dramatically.
I know you probably wanted to do it yourself but by doing this you're enlisting the aid of an expert. There aren't too many creatures with more chipmunk removal experience than those 2.
That might work a little too well. Pretty sure that would run my wife out of the house as well. D@mn rats ain't worth a divorce settlement.
Reply With Quote
Don't lie to her, but don't volunteer that you did it either. Just tell her the dang chipmunks have attracted snakes into the area and they'll leave when the food is gone Get her online and explain the beauty of having the Eastern King around and that they eat venomous snakes as well as chipmunks. They aren't  DANGEROUS or messy like feral cats.I assure you they are natures chipmunk assassins.


----------



## EON

I like the snake idea, I use them for target pratice with my pellet rifle.  Not that I've done any harm to them, but it's fun trying.


----------



## BCAPES

*They can swim...*

My neighbor caught a bunch with a livetrap.  He threw them in the river and they swam out, got on the bank and ran off!


----------



## Catfish369

WANTED:  This guy...


----------



## Barneyraynet

Sagan said:


> Anyone know if it's legal to shoot chipmunks with a high power pellet rifle in Cobb County?  My wife is blaming them for eating the garden and has tasked me with "defending the food".  Now, normally, I'm willing to shoot and eat just about anything, but this will be the first time I've had to shoot an animal to eat a vegetable .
> 
> I live down in coweta county and even though I live in a subdivision my backyard is about 3 acres of woods. I've had a chipmunk problem for a couple years. The last straw was when they got into my wife's new car and chewed up some wiring harness that operates the lights. About 6 weeks ago I ordered a Hatsan Mod 95 Vortex QE air rifle. Got me a decent scope and I've taken care of 5 of those evil things in the last 2 weeks. I can sit on my back deck and watch them come out of a wood pile. It's about 20 yards away and have no problems making head shots. I just put some peanut butter mixed with a little wildlife feed and if I sit here in the morning about 20 or 30 minutes they come out. Good luck. I have found some rather large
> holes  around my yard and under my deck front and rear,


----------



## LEGHORN

I hate them things. They will tear up some tomatoes. Simple red Ryder BB gun will kill them, much quieter than my pellet gun. I think I’m gonna get some traps this year also. I hated losing so many veggies last year and I’ve seen a bunch already this season.


----------



## NCHillbilly

In over half a century of life, I can never recall having a problem caused by a chipmunk. I like them little fellers. I've had my garden attacked by groundhogs, rabbits, squirrels, deer, and turkeys, but never chipmunks.


----------



## transfixer

I've had them burrow under the foundation of the house, which allowed water to get in there,  they also love to burrow under Air conditioner pads for some reason,  other than that I've not had any issues with them,   I like the king snake idea,


----------



## Throwback

Washington95 said:


> Local animal control told lady trapping/drowning them that they were federally protected.
> .


----------



## Throwback

If you were to use something like a weasel box with a big rat trap inside with the really big yellow pan it might catch a chipmunk 

They might like peanut butter on the pan too 

It might work best kind of tucked under a bush near where you see a lot of sign 


Just saying

Like this but the hole not quite so high. 

https://www.minntrapprod.com/mobile/Wooden-Weasel-Box-Complete/productinfo/WB-COM01/


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

^^^^^^That might be some good advise.As much as. I hate a cat, a good old fashioned barn cat will take care of your problem. It will probably show you a bunch of mice,moles and voles you didn't know you had.


----------



## bany

I’m covered up with the little buggers and squirrels. No garden here yet so I’m letting them all get fat for a day the store runs outta ?!


----------



## treemanjohn

I have barred owls, great horned owls, sharp shinned, coopers, and red shoulder hawks that rotate on my property. AND a mated pair of Mink. Rarely do I see a chipmunk.  When I see one they're always getting some yonder.

I've seen the Mink run up inside the 4in corrugated drain pipe from the gutters and I've heard squealing inside. They're nasty killers


----------



## across the river

https://extension.uga.edu/publications/detail.html?number=C910&title=Chipmunk Control


----------



## mguthrie

Hillbilly stalker said:


> ^^^^^^That might be some good advise.As much as. I hate a cat, a good old fashioned barn cat will take care of your problem. It will probably show you a bunch of mice,moles and voles you didn't know you had.


Our outside cat keeps all of the above in check. I’ve even rescued a squirrel from his grasp. I’ve had a garden here at the house and I’ve had rats burrow into my sweet potatoes and get my tomatoes in the past but I’ve never had an issue with chipmunks. I did have a rabbit nest in my garden this year. As long as my cat didn’t find them there’s 4 new bunnies running around somewhere


----------



## Milkman

10 year long discussion about chipmunks. You guys should get a job with the Feds. ?


----------



## 308-MIKE

I have a bird feeder right next to my garden. All are invited to eat from it. The chipmunks even climb the fence and eat out of it. Or hang out on the ground underneath when the birds or squirrels eat out of it and get the seeds that fall. Plus we have a neighborhood full of cats. Haven't had any problems with them eating my garden.


----------



## georgia_home

Realizing it’s been over 10 years since this was posted AND!!!!! The OP has not signed in since august 2010.

Shoot the little buggers. Do it quietly. Make Bill Clinton proud. Don’t ask! Don’t tell!

A decade late, carry on.


----------



## Permitchaser

I have a high powered pellet rifle and a match bolt action 22.  I also have a small HAH trap.  No chipmunk at this time and only one tree rat.  Don't know where they went


----------



## 1eyefishing

If you feed them enough peanuts, they'll leave your stuff alone.


----------



## JustUs4All

That guy isn't showing you the hammer he has in his other hand.  LOL


----------



## Throwback

treemanjohn said:


> I have barred owls, great horned owls, sharp shinned, coopers, and red shoulder hawks that rotate on my property. AND a mated pair of Mink. Rarely do I see a chipmunk.  When I see one they're always getting some yonder.
> 
> I've seen the Mink run up inside the 4in corrugated drain pipe from the gutters and I've heard squealing inside. They're nasty killers


----------



## treemanjohn

Throwback said:


>


VERY cool! I just killed 30 minutes watching his videos. Thanks!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

People back home in the hills used to use a couple ferrets to catch/ kill rabbits. Their just as bloodthirsty as a weasels. Put them down a hole and put a gunny sack over the hole.


----------



## ryanh487

It's not legal to shoot chipmunks.  It is however perfectly legal to put out rat traps for rats and you can't help it if a chipmunk gets caught in one.


----------



## Permitchaser

That's really cool mink helping dog


----------



## Throwback




----------

